# أرشيف سمايلات جديد



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يونيو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]اللى عايز يعيش حياته فى أرشيف سمايلات جديدة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]الأرشيف :smile01 ( مُقتبس ) :smile01 من أحد المواقع طبعاً *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أخترت شوية سمايلات من هناك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كل ما عليك أنك تعمل / تعملى ( [/FONT]**copy **[FONT=&quot]) وبعدين [/FONT]**paste**) **[FONT=&quot] ) جوة أى مشاركة  [/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]أنا صنفت الأيموشانات بدل ما تقعد تدور فى الصفحات كلها [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]اللى تحبه أضغط عليه وأختار
[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]شكر خاص لأخونا [/FONT]*​ *AdmanTios*​ ​
*[FONT=&quot]يا ريت ياريت أى حد عنده أضافة بلاش يبخل بيها علينا [/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]الأرشيف أضغط على كل عنوان للفتح فى صفحة مستقلة 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]عيال مسخررة 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]حيوانات وطيور عبيطة[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]طيور عبيطة (2)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]قطط شقية [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot](1)[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]قطط شقية ( 2)[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]قطط شقية (3) [/FONT]*​ ​ *[FONT=&quot]
عيون 
[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]  [FONT=&quot]ماسينجر أيموشنز[/FONT]​  [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ماسينجر أيموشنز (2)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
ساحرات 
[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]اعياد ميلاد وبلالين[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]اعياد ميلاد وبلالين 2[/FONT]*​ 


​ *[FONT=&quot]بلابلابا[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]راقصات بالية[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]وجوه رجالى تعبيرية[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]ايموشنات كبيرة شوية[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]شوية وشوش سِمحة[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]للإدارة[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]للحبيبة[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]اللاعيبة[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot]سبونج بوب 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]يابدع الورد يا جمال الورد 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]بناويت كيوت ومتدلعين آخر دلع [/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]أبراج [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]حروف[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]مناسبات[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]أبراج[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]وظائف[/FONT]*
​ *[FONT=&quot]سمايلى بيتزا[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]حروف و أرقام[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]متنوع (1) 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]متنوع (2) 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]سمايلات جميلة متحركة[/FONT]*
​ *[FONT=&quot]سمايلات قلوب[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]مجموعة هائلة من سمايلات متحركة [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]ملائكة – قهوة وشارى [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]هدايا - عيون متحركة -  كمبيوتر[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]فيسات متنوعة[/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]أيموشانات وأعلام وشوية حركات[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]بوبيهات ( بولتو وأصدقاؤه )[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]آدى حال الدنيا 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]سمايلات خضرا ونجوم واعياد ميلاد[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]سمايلات أخوان سودة ومهببة[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]سمايلات شبابية [/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot]سمايلات بطتشيخ [/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot]وسمايلات متنوعة [/FONT]*​ 





​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يونيو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]عيال مسخررة 

*​


















































































 
​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يونيو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]حيوانات وطيور عبيطة  

*​





















































































​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يونيو 2013)

* طيور عبيطة (2)​ 
*






 * 

 

 

 

 

*


 * 

 

 

 

*
 * 

 

 

**

 

 

 

 *


* 

 

 

*


*  

 

 

    * ​


----------



## tamav maria (26 يونيو 2013)

كلهم حلوين 
بس جبتهم منين 
بس بتوع حبو احلي ههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يونيو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]قطط شقية   (1) 

*​*

 

 

​ 



 

 





 

 




 

 




 

 





 

 





 

 







 

​​*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يونيو 2013)

*قطط شقية ( 2) 


**

 


 

 






 

 

 
**    

 

 


** 

 

 


** 

 

 

*


* 

 

 

*


* 

 

 

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يونيو 2013)

*عيون

*























































​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يونيو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]ماسينجر أيموشنز 

*​*










**













**













**













**










*
*



*


[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يونيو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]ماسينجر أيموشنز (2)

*​


 

 





































 

​ 

​ 

 

​ 
​​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يونيو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]ساحرات

*

































​ 

 

 

​ 

​ 

​*















 











​    ​ *​​[/FONT]


----------



## tamav maria (26 يونيو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]قطط شقية   (1)
> 
> *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




واااااااااااو عسل قوي دول[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يونيو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]اعياد ميلاد وبلالين

**

 





 

 

 

 

 




*
*





 

















*​​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يونيو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]اعياد ميلاد وبلالين 2
*​
*[FONT=&quot]


















​

















































​
*[/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## tamav maria (26 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يونيو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]بلابلابا

*​
































​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يونيو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]راقصات بالية

*​




























​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يونيو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]وجوه رجالى تعبيرية
*​
*[FONT=&quot]






































*​


















*    

 



*

* 

 



*


* 

 

 

*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يونيو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]ايموشنات كبيرة شوية 

*​













...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_*



 












*_




 



















































 





















































​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يونيو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]شوية وشوش سِمحة *​​ 


















*




**




**



*
* 




*

















​[/FONT]


----------



## AdmanTios (26 يونيو 2013)

*مجهود رائع أستاذنا الغالي





*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 يونيو 2013)

موضوع رائع
بص بجد انا بعشق الحاجات دي  جداا


بس انا علانه من حضرتك جداا
ازاي تزل صورتي في التوبيك من غير ماتقولي : (






انا بشبه علي الراجل ده بس اوعي تفهمني صح


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 يونيو 2013)

*للحبيبة*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 يونيو 2013)

*للمشرفين و لدونا*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 يونيو 2013)

*اللاعيبة*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يونيو 2013)

دول شوية لسبونج بوب (بموت فيه) ^,,^




















































وده "بسيط" اللي بيطلع معاه في الكرتون 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
























وانا سبونج بوب .. بوب .. بوب
انا سبونج بوب اصفر كموني
انا سبونج بوب .. بوب .. بوب
  انا سبونج بوب سفنجه وده لوني


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يونيو 2013)

لعشاق الورود ^,,^

*
















































































*

ويابدع الورد ياجمال الورد


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يونيو 2013)

شوية بنوتات كيوت : )






 دي ايرو •,,•
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 ودي رورو •...•
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 دي لايق عليها شقاوة هههه
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









  حبو حبيبتي : )
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 دي لارا ههههه
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 بنت الكنيسة ^,^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 ودي سكروته *,*
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 دي وايت انجل *,^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  ودي سوسو &_&
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ودي العبده لله يعني ماليش نفس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





والبنات البنات الطشف الكأنات


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 يونيو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]شكرا*​*[FONT=&quot] لكل من وضع مساهماته هنا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كل مشاركة أو مساهمة جديدة هنقلها للأرشيف وأرتبها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأضع لها عنوان وعليه رابط المشاركة منفصل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بحيث اللى يدخل عايز سمايلايايا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يدوس على اللينك[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ( العنوان ) من غير مايحتاج انه يقلب فى التوبيك كله[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]منتظر مساهمات أكثر برجاء عدم البُخل [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## AdmanTios (27 يونيو 2013)

*جديد ...........*
* Emoticon Horoscopes*
* إيموشن الأبراج*

*












*

*












*

*












*

*












*


*












*


*













*​


----------



## AdmanTios (27 يونيو 2013)

*حروف ............. Character *

























































































​


----------



## AdmanTios (27 يونيو 2013)

*مناسبات ............ Occasion*













































































































​


----------



## AdmanTios (27 يونيو 2013)

*أبراج ........... ( 2 )*


















































































​


----------



## AdmanTios (27 يونيو 2013)

*وظائف ................. Employment


*




















































​


----------



## tamav maria (27 يونيو 2013)

Smiley Eating Pizza






 


 



 


 


 


 


 




 

Italian chef​


----------



## tamav maria (27 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## AdmanTios (27 يونيو 2013)

*حروف و أرقام ............. Character & Number

*


----------



## tamav maria (27 يونيو 2013)

*Emoticons like Phone operator:*
​



Real estate agent​


Fireman​


Student​


Politician​


Skating waitre​
 

Troll Problem On Phone​


Cowboy​


Rapper​


Cowboy lasso​


Phone Shock​


----------



## AdmanTios (27 يونيو 2013)

*متنوعات ............. Miscellany


*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 يونيو 2013)

*وجوه كبييييييييييييييييييييييرة*


----------



## tamav maria (28 يونيو 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (28 يونيو 2013)

* سمايلات جميلة متحركة*

* 

 

 

 

*

* 

 

 

 

*

* 

 

 

*

* 

 

 

*

* 

 

 

 *

* 

 

 

 

*

* 

 

 

 

*​


----------



## tamav maria (28 يونيو 2013)

*_ سمايلات قلوب*

* 

 

 

 

*

* 

 

 

 

*

* 

*
 * 

 

 

 

*​​


----------



## tamav maria (28 يونيو 2013)

* 
**



**



**



**



**



**



**



**



**



**



**



**



**



**



**



 *

*يتبــــــــــــــــع *
*متنسوش التقيم 

 *


​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 يونيو 2013)

*تم إضافة جديدة للأرشيف 
شكرا للمساهمات 
*​


----------



## Bent el Massih (28 يونيو 2013)

*ملائكة​*









































​​​​​​​


----------



## Bent el Massih (28 يونيو 2013)

*قهوه وشاي
*









































​


----------



## Bent el Massih (28 يونيو 2013)

*هدايا*































​


----------



## tamav maria (28 يونيو 2013)

ساميلات عيون متحركه














 
































 




















​


----------



## Bent el Massih (28 يونيو 2013)

*كمبيوتر*


----------



## Bent el Massih (28 يونيو 2013)

*مريض*


----------



## tamav maria (28 يونيو 2013)

*اسمايل متحركه*



* 






*
* 






*
* 



*
* 






*
* 



*

  [SIZE=+0]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



























 [SIZE=+0]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


































​[/SIZE][/SIZE]


----------



## Bent el Massih (28 يونيو 2013)

*صلبان*


----------



## tamav maria (28 يونيو 2013)

ملايكه





























​


----------



## tamav maria (28 يونيو 2013)

*     






























































​*
* 



*

* 



*

* 



*

* 



*
* 



*
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يونيو 2013)

*فيسات جديدة متنوعة
*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 

*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 

*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 



*



*​ 


*



*​ 

*



*​ 

*



*​ 

*



*​ 

*



*​ 

*



*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يونيو 2013)

*دول باقيهم




*​ 

*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 

*





*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يونيو 2013)

☼☼ دباديب☼☼


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يونيو 2013)

☼ دباديب2☼


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يونيو 2013)

☼دباديب 3☼


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يونيو 2013)

اسمايلات جديدة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يونيو 2013)

الباقي بتاعهم


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يونيو 2013)

علي فكره لازم تشوفلكم حل في ان المشاركة تشيل اكتر من 25 صوره مش هينفع كدا بقي : ((


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يونيو 2013)

دول الصراحه مش لقيالهم اسم ههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يونيو 2013)

ايموشنات ♣اعلام♣ 
بس ولاد اللذينا مش ماسكين علم مصر : (

























































​
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يونيو 2013)

الباقي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يونيو 2013)

انا جيت تاني من بعد غياب 6ساعات
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




☼ايموشنات عسولة☼


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يونيو 2013)

سمايلات ←بوبي→


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يونيو 2013)

*سمايلات " ادي حال الدنيا" مانا معرفتش اسميهم ايه هههه*
*


































































**












*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يونيو 2013)

"ادي حال الدنيا 2"
*











































































*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يونيو 2013)

"ادي حال الدنيا 3"

*





































































*
*




*


----------



## soso a (30 يونيو 2013)

ههههههههههههه 

متابع  ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يونيو 2013)

سمايلات ♥فراشات♥






















































































































 ودي تصقيفه ليا بقي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يونيو 2013)

سمايلات " اخضريكا مربعيكا "


----------



## soso a (1 يوليو 2013)

القلق مثل الكرسي الهزاز،   سيجعلك تتحرك دائماً لكنه لن يوصلك إلى أي مكان ​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (1 يوليو 2013)

ربنا يخلي حياتك كلها اسمايلات
رائعة جدا
كل تقديري


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 يوليو 2013)

سمايلات ☼لتزيين المواضيع☼


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يوليو 2013)

*ماتشوفى لنا حاجة بمناسبة الثورة
عيل بيرمى مولتوف أو بلطجى بيضرب 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 يوليو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ماتشوفى لنا حاجة بمناسبة الثورة
> عيل بيرمى مولتوف أو بلطجى بيضرب
> *​



واجيبهملك منين دول اكيد لسه مخترعهومش عالنت 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





هههههههه اصبر عندي شوية بيفكروني بالاخوان معرفش ليه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 يوليو 2013)

سمايلات ☼سوده كوده☼ شبه الاخوان هههه














































دي اخوانيه برضو ميغركش الفيونكه ههه





































































​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 يوليو 2013)

سمايلات متنوعه
*
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 يوليو 2013)

الباقي ...


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 يوليو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ماتشوفى لنا حاجة بمناسبة الثورة
> عيل بيرمى مولتوف أو بلطجى بيضرب
> *​



*شكلك ناوي تعمل موضوع حلو

طيب دول ممكن ينفعوا ؟؟؟















دول بأة اللى إتضربوا 









و دول بأة اللى خايفين









و دول بأة اللى بينظموا الدخول و الخروج






و دول بأة اللى بيصوروا









و دول بأة اللى هيكسروا الكمبيوتر من الأخبار المهببة










يلا إبعت تقييم​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 يوليو 2013)

*مجموعة تانية أهو *

*آلى أو رشاش  *











*مسدس*






*قنبلة *






*ثورة *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 يوليو 2013)

*تمت أضافة جديدة للأرشيف
شكراً لــ واثقة فيك يارب
وشكراً لأيرينى 
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 يوليو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *تمت أضافة جديدة للأرشيف
> شكراً لــ واثقة فيك يارب
> وشكراً لأيرينى
> *​



*إيه الشغل الأورديحى دا

واااااااااااااثقاااااااااااااااة 

بقولك إيه : إعلنى الإعتصام  الجماعى يلا​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 يوليو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إيه الشغل الأورديحى دا
> 
> واااااااااااااثقاااااااااااااااة
> 
> بقولك إيه : إعلنى الإعتصام  الجماعى يلا​*


*إهدى شوية يا امة ....رزعتك تقييم أهوه *



​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 يوليو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *تمت أضافة جديدة للأرشيف
> شكراً لــ واثقة فيك يارب
> وشكراً لأيرينى
> *​


انا شايفه تقيمات بتتوع من تحت لتحت وانا مخدتش وكدا مش مستحب علي فكره:ranting:

يااستاذ عبود بامانهالموضوع مش مستاهل شكر لاني زي ماقولت لحضرتك انا بعمل حاجه بحبها:smil12:


+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إيه الشغل الأورديحى دا
> 
> واااااااااااااثقاااااااااااااااة
> 
> بقولك إيه : إعلنى الإعتصام  الجماعى يلا​*


مش عارفه ايه صحيح الشغل الاورديحي ده
علي الاقل انتي اخدتي شكر وتقيمات :yahoo:

انا بقي نفسي في شكر وحتتين لحمة اكلهم اما افطر:smil12:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 يوليو 2013)

سمايلات "بنفسجيكا" هههه















































​
​


----------



## soso a (13 يوليو 2013)

رومنسيات  














































































































​


----------



## soso a (13 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 يوليو 2013)

كرتون ^,*



























































































































​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 يوليو 2013)

^ابـــــــــراج^ ج2


























 ده برجي هههه




































لو كان فيه اكتر مكنتش بخلت عليكم 
  لكن هما 12 برج بس اه وربنا
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



​


----------



## soso a (13 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## soso a (13 يوليو 2013)

القطط بتاعت روماااااااااا ( بنت الكنيسه )  

















































































































​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 يوليو 2013)

قطط شقيه
















































































ودول باقي سمايلات الكارتون



































​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 يوليو 2013)

سمايلات "مأكولات"






























































انا جيري رقي ياجدعان
قصدي ريقي جري
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 يوليو 2013)

سمايلات ♥قلوب♥























































دول شوية سمايلات ♣ملايكة♣


















































​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 يوليو 2013)

سمايل جديده بورقتها *,*



















































​


----------



## soso a (14 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## soso a (14 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 يوليو 2013)

سمايل "طماطم" هههههه
































































































​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 يوليو 2013)

مش عارفه اسميهم ايه ^,^






















































​


----------



## soso a (14 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 يوليو 2013)




----------



## soso a (17 يوليو 2013)




----------



## soso a (17 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## soso a (17 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## soso a (17 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 يوليو 2013)

الموضوع ده واحشني وبقالي كتير مقصره معاه ومنزلتش فيه حاجه : (























































​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 يوليو 2013)

سمايلات بطشيخ : )


































































































































وحط في بطنك بطشيخه صيفي ^,*
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يوليو 2013)

سمايلات جديده جداا
"*اساحبي*"





























































































































​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يوليو 2013)

☼ذئاب الجبل☼ : )










































 

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يوليو 2013)

ارقام ^,^

























































|
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




تاريخ ميلادي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 أغسطس 2013)

ايه الصحرا دي ^,^

دي سمايلات مش متحركة
بس انا حبتهم جداا



















































​

يتبع ......​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 أغسطس 2013)

يتبع ......​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 أغسطس 2013)

يتبع.....​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 أغسطس 2013)

مايتبعش ^,^​


----------

